# Sydney funnel web



## Zervoid (Mar 13, 2005)

I live in Australia and was just wondering if it is legal to keep sydney funnel webs. It's just they look so energetic when u see venom dripping from their fangs on tv and i thought what an awesome spider to keep. I mean i read about u peeps in the US who keep all these amazing tarantulas like t blondi and as we are not allowed to keep foreighn spiders here in australia i thought a female funnel web might make an interesting pet. I've always had a fascination with spiders which was only awakened recently when i saw a 5 minute segment on t blondi and i remembered a program i saw on it years ago and the whole life cycle, mating ritual ,molting and as i can't keep one here the next best thing would be a funnel web. Of course i would never pick it up. But it's just a thought. Has anyone tried? Maybe too dangerous in the long run?


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 13, 2005)

That is the Arax robustus. It is a nasty spider and I personally would never ever own one. Too much of a risk. read this ---->http://www.usyd.edu.au/anaes/venom/spiders.html


----------



## common spider (Mar 13, 2005)

*Rob1985 Cool link.*

I read almost all the stuff in that link and it makes me not want one as a pet too dangerous.


----------



## edesign (Mar 13, 2005)

T. blondi and Atrax robustus...not even a real comparison there. Get bit by a T. blondi you will most definitely live, might hurt like hell and cause some serious physical damage...but get bit by the robustus and to the hospital you will go, and not just for itching or swelling. And you may not pick it up by choice...but it might decide to take a stroll up your arm while feeding or something 

there are T's available in Australia, i forget who the other Australian members are here but I've seen them  Might want to look out for them and ask them what species they keep.

Keeping a spider because of the "venom dripping from it's fangs" isn't the best reason to keep it...do some serious research on this spider before getting one, even if they are native in your area. I know some people keep them, but I wouldn't consider one until I had plenty of experience with other less dangerous species. Have you ever kept spiders before? Please don't take this the wrong way, but judging from your post above (i've never seen any of your other posts) I'm guessing it's minimal at best...I could be wrong though. I would seriously consider another type of spider for a pet, seems as if you're wanting this one for the "wrong" reasons.


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 13, 2005)

A good link about Atrax robustus
http://www.inchem.org/documents/pims/animal/atrax.htm

And as for ALL highly venomous arachnids (or snakes) no newbies should ever keep them. Wait another 10-15 years or so.

/Lelle


----------



## Heartfang (Mar 13, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> And as for ALL highly venomous arachnids (or snakes) no newbies should ever keep them. Wait another 10-15 years or so.
> 
> /Lelle


Dog!  Again, it never fails.  You are treating him like a noob just becuse of his status on AB.  I'm not saying he's not, I am just saying there is too much stereotyping about post counts and noob status.  No offense crotalus, but I am tired of people treating other people like noobs just because of their post count.


----------



## edesign (Mar 13, 2005)

not his post count...look at my post as well, i too thought he may be new at this as well. Don't jump to conclusions, all is well.



			
				Zervoid said:
			
		

> I've *always* had a fascination with spiders *which was only awakened recently* when i saw a 5 minute segment on t blondi and i remembered *a program i saw on it years ago*


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 13, 2005)

Heartfang said:
			
		

> Dog!  Again, it never fails.  You are treating him like a noob just becuse of his status on AB.  I'm not saying he's not, I am just saying there is too much stereotyping about post counts and noob status.  No offense crotalus, but I am tired of people treating other people like noobs just because of their post count.



If you need to ask if Atrax is a good species to keep - then i consider him a newbie. End of story.

/Lelle


----------



## death1 (Mar 13, 2005)

*i keep...*

I keep Latrodectus geometricus(Brown Widows) and I probably would never have gotten so interested in spiders if not for the background surrounding them. Sure I had lots of insects before but the lore is so very drawing. I say bully for you. Try somthing different, just be careful(that goes without saying). :clap:


----------



## Randolph XX() (Mar 13, 2005)

speaking of good animal to keep all depends on personal preferences, if u like a funnel web spider , which is the Icon of the most Deadly spider in most people's view, with the bite that have quite potential to make u suffer for a good while,and you like it , fully understood what risks will you encounter, go for it if u could get one
BTW, when i lived in Melbourme, i kept white tails and some mouse spiders, and they are pretty cool ,too


----------



## edesign (Mar 13, 2005)

mouse spiders are wicked looking...


----------



## Zervoid (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for the replies but i doubt i'll keep any type of spider...cause it's not a case of if u get bitten it's when u get bitten and i just can't be bothered with that-i'd perfer to just watch them on tv.


----------



## common spider (Mar 13, 2005)

*Dangerous animals.*

Ya know it is hard for me to not want to buy and own a dangerous animal but at the same time I have to worry about something that might happen to me or my wife or the animal.


I have always wanted dangerous animals but I think at least too me it is wise not to have them becuase there is always that small chance that something might happen to you or the animal.


Just a thought.


----------



## death1 (Mar 14, 2005)

You have made you're decision, good. We all must make it.


----------



## NewGriot (Mar 14, 2005)

*Robustus*

Other Question:

I think A.robustus is easier to handle than a Phoneutria, isn`t it?

I would keep A.robustus for sure...


----------



## Ythier (Mar 14, 2005)

NewGriot said:
			
		

> I think A.robustus is easier to handle than a Phoneutria, isn`t it?


lol...  are you serious ?


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 14, 2005)

Ythier said:
			
		

> lol...  are you serious ?


 Acctually they are. Atrax isnt more difficult to transfer etc then a typical asian theraphosid (Im merely speaking of transfering it - not the venom).

/Lelle


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 14, 2005)

> with the bite that have quite potential to make u suffer for a good while,


They have a potential to put you out of your suffering...

/Lelle


----------



## Steven (Mar 14, 2005)

Eric,..
i think Dan was talking about another kind of handling then you    



PS: tomorrow National Geographic Europe !!!
INSECTS FROM HELL 
don't miss is it !!!


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Mar 14, 2005)

Zervoid said:
			
		

> I live in Australia and was just wondering if it is legal to keep sydney funnel webs. It's just they look so energetic when u see venom dripping from their fangs on tv and i thought what an awesome spider to keep. I mean i read about u peeps in the US who keep all these amazing tarantulas like t blondi and as we are not allowed to keep foreighn spiders here in australia i thought a female funnel web might make an interesting pet. I've always had a fascination with spiders which was only awakened recently when i saw a 5 minute segment on t blondi and i remembered a program i saw on it years ago and the whole life cycle, mating ritual ,molting and as i can't keep one here the next best thing would be a funnel web. Of course i would never pick it up. But it's just a thought. Has anyone tried? Maybe too dangerous in the long run?


Mate have you thought about keeping australian native tarantulas i mean theres a lot of great species at your fingertips that are a lot bigger and chunkier and much nicer looking than a funnel webb. 
If you end up wanting to get tarantula say like this one below let me know il help ya hook one up if ya like  
my SELENOCOSMIA CRASSIPES. shes 16cm's in legspan and will get bigger


----------



## NewGriot (Mar 14, 2005)

*Handling*

Hey...i don`t mean handle with fingers....I mean to set her up in another tank or things like that...I would NEVER touch a spider like this with bare hands!!!


----------



## Haplopelmatic (Mar 14, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> A good link about Atrax robustus
> http://www.inchem.org/documents/pims/animal/atrax.htm
> 
> And as for ALL highly venomous arachnids (or snakes) no newbies should ever keep them. Wait another 10-15 years or so.
> ...


*Lelle* That's an ok link. Actually it's one of the best I've seen on Atrax, but i still don't think it's detailed enough. It would great with some info on specific binding sites for the different toxins, affinity for the receptors and so on. Way too many toxin-sites are focused on "what-to-do-if-a-layman-get's-bit" and have very little info of interest for the serious keeper.

/Cheers!


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 14, 2005)

A keeper, if he/she gets bitten, are more intrested in how the venom works in general and what do do if it happens. More complex articles are out there but you need to have access to a university library to get them. I know a toxinologist is about to work with australian hexathelids so I guess there will be some more work accessable out there in a near future that have details about the venom.

/Lelle


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 14, 2005)

I retract my comment about owning one. I think I will eventually get one, but probably not for a while. I wanna tackle the T's first before I get into true spiders :} BTW there is a an anit-venom available in my area for sure. I am a medic and when I was in to ER the other day I asked. Believe it or not they actually stock in the hospital. Apparently it is kept as pets more often than I thought. The thing that sucks once you have had the anti-venom you can't get it again. Although sometimes your body build up tolerences to thing, but I am pretty sure we wouldn't fore htis guy. As far as them being ugly I think they look scary,creepy and awesome all at once!!!


----------



## Haplopelmatic (Mar 14, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> A keeper, if he/she gets bitten, are more intrested in how the venom works in general and what do do if it happens.
> 
> /Lelle


True, but a serious keeper, with a more complex knowledge of the mechanisms of the particular toxins, will be better equipped in dealing with a potential bite-scenario. In stead of responding to the signs of envenomation with "consulting your local doctor" or "administer antivenin" (which in our part of the world is futile) he or she will be capable of self-treatment to a much larger extent. By knowing the pharmacology of the venom he/she can asses the situatation and self-administer the apropriate remedies (GABA-release-inhibitors, opiates e.i.) Not saying that you can get by on your own, but a little goes a long way on this topic.

It sounds really interesting with the forthcoming article. If any of you have knowledge of existing papers also discussing the venom of varoius arachnids or herps, I'd be truely happy to know. Either here or by pm. I have UTFSE a number of times, but i can't seem to find anything decent.

/Cheers!


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 14, 2005)

As a paramedic the first thing I would do is either call the medics or get to the hospital first. This spider is nothing to mess around with. Trying to wait time and treat yourself is one of the worst things to do  . I hope you know what the syptoms of this spider is cause trying treat it yourself you will be ina world of hurt. Pretty much anti-venom and a steroids are the only thing that will get you back to your normal self. :?


----------



## Haplopelmatic (Mar 14, 2005)

Rob1985 said:
			
		

> Pretty much anti-venom and a steroids are the only thing that will get you back to your normal self. :?


Steroids?? I'd like to see a reference for that one?

When talking about self-treatment i was referring to medically significant species in general and not just genus Atrax. It's obvious that in most cases you wouldn't be able to treat a bite from a funnel-web by yourself, but by knowing the venom you can perfor a certain extent of damage- and pain-minimization. Furthermore, the confidence of knowing exactly what is happening to your body, will give you the psychological upper hand in the unfortunate situation. When referring to other geni e.i. Latrodectus, Tegenaria or even some buthids it should be possible conducting an entire treatment by yourself. In any case, beeing a keeper of medically significant species in our part of the world (Western Europe), there's not much the authorities can do anyway. 

I'm sorry for the confusion. I should've expressed myself more clearly in my earlier post.

/Cheers!


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thats not a problem. I was saying never take a chance with  a venomous spider no matter what. I just beleive if you get bite by something nasty you should take yourself to hospital. And yes steroids would proably be needed for a spider with venom as potent as this. The reason is when bitten by a spider with venom that is a neurotoxin it causes contractures, which causes your muscles to contract inward toward your body, the only way your gonna get your bodies natural defensive mechanism to realease is by steroids. Steroids are used for many things. They also help your body fight off many things including disease, biotics, infections and many others. Thanks


----------



## Haplopelmatic (Mar 14, 2005)

I would still like to see a reference?


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 14, 2005)

Rob1985 said:
			
		

> I retract my comment about owning one. I think I will eventually get one, but probably not for a while. I wanna tackle the T's first before I get into true spiders :} BTW there is a an anit-venom available in my area for sure. I am a medic and when I was in to ER the other day I asked. Believe it or not they actually stock in the hospital. Apparently it is kept as pets more often than I thought. The thing that sucks once you have had the anti-venom you can't get it again. Although sometimes your body build up tolerences to thing, but I am pretty sure we wouldn't fore htis guy. As far as them being ugly I think they look scary,creepy and awesome all at once!!!


Rob,
Are talking about Atrax robustus? If you are, I'd double check to see if it actually is A.robustus anti-venom. There are very few institutions in the States that even keep Atrax (maybe 1 or 2). I doubt that many peope are keeping them privately. Remember, you can't legally export them. I am well aware of the fact that they can be smuggled in but I doubt they are here in high numbers, if any.
Mike


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 14, 2005)

There are a effective serum against australian hexathelids, according to the site steroid treatment may be used in case of allergy toward the serum.

Haplo, you dont get the knowledge on how to prevent a venom by spreading faster by study how robustoxin works in detail. The procedures are pretty much the same as for a serious elapidbite. 
And exact what do you wanna know that you dont find on that page?

Heres a page with info on different venom types:
http://www.venomdoc.com/spider_neurotoxins.html

/Lelle


----------



## Haplopelmatic (Mar 14, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Haplo, you dont get the knowledge on how to prevent a venom by spreading faster by study how robustoxin works in detail.


I'm well aware of that. I was referring to that if you know the pathways of the venom, pain reduction can be performed on yourself on a much safer foundation in the event of a bite. I'm sorry if I didn't make that part clear eralier on, but my English is sometimes quite insufficient.

And the last link was exactly what i was looking for = specific activity on a molecular level. Thanks! 

/Cheers!


----------



## Ythier (Mar 14, 2005)

NewGriot said:
			
		

> Hey...i don`t mean handle with fingers....I mean to set her up in another tank or things like that...I would NEVER touch a spider like this with bare hands!!!


oh ok...I'm sorry


----------



## edesign (Mar 14, 2005)

Rob1985 said:
			
		

> Steroids are used for many things. They also help your body fight off many things including disease, biotics, infections and many others. Thanks


i had to take some anti-inflammatory steroids for my strep throat about 3 weeks ago so I can attest to that. Perhaps the decision to administer a steroid for a bite as severe as this is a doctor's choice and not necessarily a requirement. But even then I would think there would be a mention of it somewhere...might have something to look for tonight


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 14, 2005)

edesign said:
			
		

> But even then I would think there would be a mention of it somewhere...might have something to look for tonight


If you read my reply i pointed out they mention it on the Atrax site I posted a link about. But not along with serum, its only used when the bitten are allergic to the serum (which are made from horse blood usually)

/Lelle


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 14, 2005)

I had some continuing education today at the hospital and I asked the doc and he told me he would do the exact same thing. It depends on the type of spider that bit you. The most common up here are Wolf, Brown Recluse and Black Widow. He said for something of that magnetude he said he might give a steroid after the anti-venom is given to get the bodies adrenaline going to help fight off the venom. He said the most common he gives it for is the brown recluse which as everyone knows it eats away at your skin. He said he has only had one case of the atrax rubustus and that 3 1/2 yrs. ago and he gave the anti-venom which is at Loyola Medical Center in Chicago. They didn't understand what anti-venom I was asking about that is why they said they havve it. My hospital stocks anti-venom for the brown recluse and the black widow scrops. and stuff like that.


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 14, 2005)

Adrenaline is something you DONT wanna have going on full blast in the body. That helps the venom to spread. What you wanna do is try to be as calm as you possible can. The only thing adrenaline is good for when it comes to bites is if you suffer a anaphylactic chock (after a snake bite) then you can reverse it by injecting adrenaline yourself by using a Epipen injector.

/Lelle


----------



## Scarlet Spider (Mar 27, 2005)

*funnels*

I wonder where in the u.s you would get one even if you were coocoo and wanted one.  I know in aussie you can find them on your back porch and stuff (on sydney anyway).


----------



## arachnojunkie (Mar 31, 2005)

Zervoid said:
			
		

> it's not a case of if u get bitten it's when u get bitten


If you never put yourself in a position to be bitten, and you are a responsible keeper(secure housing) the chances of you being bitten are slim to none.  I am not saying that someone can't get bitten because they very easily could, but to say that everyone as whole will someday be bitten by their venomous animals is outrageous.  On the other hand, I am proud of your decision because obviously you think that sooner or later you will be bitten, and you made the right choice.  Please remember that highly venomous animals should only be kept by experienced, responsible, liable keepers. There are no acceptions because lives are literally on the line.  If 10 years ago I had some of the animals I have today I wouldn't be here to type this.  Great Decision BTW

Matt :worship:


----------



## Palawanbeetle (May 30, 2011)

i never got a clear message from this post are they legal in australia or not?


----------



## The Snark (May 31, 2011)

*My 2 cents.*

Can they be kept in Au? I know that transporting animals there is pretty highly regulated, but...
If you keep hots in Queensland in an area open to the public without the permits, expect to get jumped on big time. (From my cousin, Qnslnd herp expert)

As for keeping hots. At the nature center I worked at, they were kept in enclosures that were in turn only accessible through a safety room that was fully restricted. Keeping hots in your home is questionable. Keeping something like the Atrax,... Well, do you want even a slight chance of a deadly, highly mobile ambush predator roaming anywhere in your home?


----------

